# Insect Growth Regulators



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I just recently learned about insect growth regulators while investigating potential solutions for my sod webworm problem. I saw that there were several mentions of IGR's in other posts, but I didn't find a thread dedicated to the subject. Please feel free to leave your comments/anecdotes/observations about IGR's here.

The first resource I found worth sharing is National Pesticide Information Center. On their page, they provide information about:

Pyriproxyfen (active ingredient in NyGuard, Archer, Pivot, Tekko)
Methoprene (a.i. in Precor, Meteor which is labeled for fleas)
Diflubenzuron (a.i. in Adept which is labeled to control Armyworms)
Neem Oil


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I spray about every 3 weeks and every 3rd time I spray I'll add in IGR to the mix. This is my first year doing this and it has worked well at my house. My normal mix is 1oz/gal of TalstarP and 1oz/gal of Demand CS. Below is a picture of the IGR that I use. I mainly spray for mosquitos and flies. I don't know if I'm adding in the IGR as often as I should be or not, but so far so good.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ohh and I use a backpack fogger.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

@ionicatoms @Gilley11

So it's been a couple months here... Any noticeable difference in using the IGR vs not? I'm getting a level of control with Bifenthrin that I never expected, but was curious if the IGR would make much difference for me next year at the added cost.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm still relying on my pest control company for insecticides. I called both companies I use and neither seemed to be ready to use an IGR. Or maybe they were confused by my question. It's hard to know.

In any case, I wasn't able to find an insect growth regulator that was labeled for sod webworm, which is what I was coping with at the time of my research, so a pest control company and I are going to test out Acelepryn in combination with Bifenthrin to see how it goes for the remainder of this year and next year. They aren't promising anything, but I see Sygenta has a sod webworm assurance program based on Acelepryn in place for next year, so I'm optimistic. Sorry that I don't have more pertinent information to share at this time.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Honestly, I don't know if it's beneficial or not because I don't have A+B vs no A+B results. I can say that as long as I keep up with regular spraying every 3 weeks of A, the flying insects are at a minimum and it's enjoyable to be outside.


----------



## rjjrmiller (Jun 4, 2020)

For the first time if my life I learned about insecticides, with covid19 we are spending much more time out on the patio and backyard overalI. My wife gets massive welts and they bother me a little but as a couple who bought their first home less than a year ago, it bothers me to see our guests being really bothered or especially smaller children and can't let them inside no matter what because a family member is doing chemo therapy and will catch a cold that lasts 2 months the he lasts me a week. 
So I got Talstar and filled the directions to the letter, no extra shot of something thats laying around. But Talstarb did basically everything mosquito wise...my wife get the occasional so I ordered Archer IGR to add to next app any day now. I also use neem oil concentrate and love it but I needed to learn how to use it, and Neem oil fully replaced Malthion insecticidest my home. Malthion does what neem oil does to insects but stinks like petroleum solvents, and neem is an insecticide first for me, also a fungicide and mitecide (mites are technically not an insect)
Concentrated neem oil needs drastic dilution with water to not harm plants. We added two tablespoons to a litre of water to kill scale and ants on an oak and every leaf burned too. It recovered to 100% over a few weeks. Even a tiny amount and water kills ants.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Great thread and boy oh boy I never realized how blessed we are in our location - I can go 60 days or more in between TalStar (or Cyzmic) apps through a fine "band" spray out of my backpack sprayer.

Any years that things are significantly / noticeably different I can either go every 45 days or do one app. of Taurus SC (Fipronil) but, only around the foundation as that Fipronil is bad juju for our good bees!

PS - @rjjrmiller positive thoughts and prayers for your whole family and the cancer warrior. (FVCK cancer! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------

